# Upgraded vzw gs3 can't connect to adb



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was sent a new gs3 because of charging issues. I rooted it couldn't get adb to work. Plugged in the"old"gs3 and it works fine. I have debugging checked. But I have to be missing something. I was hoping one of you ran into this issue before. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I was sent a new gs3 because of charging issues. I rooted it couldn't get adb to work. Plugged in the"old"gs3 and it works fine. I have debugging checked. But I have to be missing something. I was hoping one of you ran into this issue before. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I wasn't able to get ADB working until installed the Kies software from http://www.samsung.com/us/keis/ . If you don't want the software you can uninstall it and it will ask you if you want to remove driver, just make sure it is unchecked and then uninstall it.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have it.. one phone works fine the other does

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if this has to do with the software for some reason .. that's the only thing different

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

